# Hello! In need of some help



## thegrassisgreener (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi all!

I've just joined - I know it's a bit silly, but I'd never even thought of forums before. I've always sort of felt like I was on my own with my Depersonalisation journey.

So, a bit about me. I'm in my final year of University, and I've been suffering from depersonalisation for about three years now. My DPD stemmed from depression, anxiety, and most prominently, trauma. I was diagnosed early 2017, and was put on anti-depressants for my other illnesses, however this made my depersonalisation worse, so decided to come off the medication, now here I am!

I'm feeling okay - depression and anxiety wise, I'm pretty good, compared to my past! Depersonalisation is very much there. I can feel it worsening any time I even consider university or think about the trauma that started this journey.

I hope this is okay to post here, if not, that is completely alright. For my final film at university (I do Filmmaking in the UK), I decided to confront depersonalisation, and make a documentary about it. In the UK, over 1 million people suffer from it, and as I'm sure you likely know, many don't know that they have it - they just think it's normal.

The point I want to make with my documentary is this: it is common, and discussions need to occur in order for help to come. To do this, I am going to discuss my experiences with depersonalisation - but this won't be enough; I need the viewer to see I am not the only sufferer.

I have started a questionnaire to let sufferers (if they wish) let me know about their experiences, for me to include in my film. They can remain anonymous if they request. They can either write down their experiences and they'll feature in the film, or they can record themselves/their voices talking about their experiences with depersonalisation.

If anyone is interested in helping me make this documentary a reality, firstly: thank you so much. I will attach the link here, and please feel free to fill out the questionnaire at your leisure. It shouldn't take any more than five minutes, dependant on how long you spend on each question. I truly, truly appreciate your time and effort - this topic is so important to me, so being able to share this importance with others alike and none alike would mean so much to me.

Thank you all









*https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdbmRFcCDuUVh8Fa8y-_1bE3cuW0dXf8-cnBYyh_Ek3i91ltA/viewform*


----------

